
Ask HN: Which Password Manager for Teams? - lwithers
Do you have a preferred Password Manager for teams? Looking for a solution which allows role-based sharing of certain passwords (i.e: Only User A and User B can access credentials for Website X).<p>Ideally looking for a solution that has the smallest possible amount of friction.<p>What do you use, and are there any password managers that you would specifically avoid?
======
bradknowles
All the password managers I know of for teams don’t have any RBAC type of
controls. Either you get everything that is shared, or you don’t.

For personal stuff, I use 1Password on my Macs and all my iOS devices.

At work, they standardized on LastPass.

There are other choices in this space, but a lot depends on which other
features you may need.

